# Best Viewliner Roomette on the Lake Shore Limited



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 19, 2017)

I was assigned Room # 2 on the Lake Shore Limited train from Chicago to NYC. Bad room? Should I "modify?"


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 19, 2017)

I've had #2 on the LSL many times. That's what you get for booking early, LOL. It's a fine room. I don't think there are any "bad" rooms except those too near the coffee and shower (some prefer that convenience, I prefer the quiet further away from traffic). Enjoy your trip!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 19, 2017)

All roomettes on Viewliners are good. #1-6 are near the center of the car.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Mar 20, 2017)

All the rooms on the View liner are good. being in #2 you are near the center of the car.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 20, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> I was assigned Room # 2 on the Lake Shore Limited train from Chicago to NYC. Bad room? Should I "modify?"


That's the worst room in the entire car. You better "modify" it right away. I suggest you start by bringing a plant and some pictures and your favorite mug. You know, spruce it up a bit.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 20, 2017)

You should call Amtrak and ask if there are other rooms available, perhaps #4-7. I have asked for changes in the past and if they were available most agents will be very accommodating. #2 is not the worst room in my opinion since I always prefer the upper deck and do not like rooms on the lower floor. But each person here has there own preference.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 20, 2017)

The Lake Shore Limited is a single level train. Thus, all rooms are on the lower level.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 20, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > I was assigned Room # 2 on the Lake Shore Limited train from Chicago to NYC. Bad room? Should I "modify?"
> ...


Just in case you didn't get it, Mr. Advocate is being humorous. Room 2 is fine - although some artwork or maybe a throw rug would not hurt.


----------



## kenbyrddogg (Mar 23, 2017)

PRR 60 said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > kenbyrddogg said:
> ...


Yeah, I kinda got he was kidding.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 23, 2017)

kenbyrddogg said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Devil's Advocate said:
> ...


Cube garden humor. h34r: :hi:


----------



## ehbowen (Mar 23, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> kenbyrddogg said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


You should see how our Mr. Meat Puppet decorates his room....


----------



## kdeschner (Apr 19, 2017)

I was in room 2 this last week on trains 48&49 and I had no issues at all.


----------

